# Nail biting



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My dog bites her nails. Not a lot, but occasionally I will see her nibbling on her nails. When I clip them she likes to pick them up and crunch on them.

Have you seen you dog bite his/her nails?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax does this too! It's the weirdest thing, I think he just likes his nails short and when they get too long for his liking, he's start to bite them, when I clip them (about once a week), he'll stop. He also LOVES having his nails clipped. Quite the opposite of when he first came home, I think something went horribly wrong at the breeders in the nail clipping department.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy does that too. She kind of just gnaws on them, but doesn't actually bite or do anything to them. No idea why... but she does it too.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Max does once in awhile, he also eats the clippings. Goofy dog!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I bite my nails, and thought a couple of mine did it because they saw me doing it LOL


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> My dog bites her nails. Not a lot, but occasionally I will see her nibbling on her nails. When I clip them she likes to pick them up and crunch on them.
> 
> Have you seen you dog bite his/her nails?


Pardon the typo............ thanks for the feedback. ptui :crazy:


----------

